# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Diccionario Ruso/Espanol o Ruso/Ingles

## Cesar

Hola,

----------


## basurero

Si lo que est

----------


## Cesar

Me gustar

----------


## Yazeed

Rambler (http://www.rambler.ru/dict/enru/) es uno de los mejores diccionarios que haya usado.  Ademas de dar las varias traducciones de una palabra, el diccionario explica mas el uso de cada uno, con ejemplos precisas tambien, pero, por desgracia, aquel sitio no tiene un diccionario ruso<->espanol.

----------

